
Tesla finally returns Autopilot to second-hand Model S owner - petee
https://thenextweb.com/cars/2020/02/13/tesla-autopilot-surreptitiously-taken-now-given-back-alec-model-s/#
======
crmrc114
You mean they re-enabled software that they ^illegally pulled from a owners
car. From the last thread on this I kind of wish the USA would get on the ball
like most of Europe.

^Posters in the last thread said that in most of Europe you own that 'license'
and it cant just be revoked by the manufacturer. We have basically seen Cisco
kill the entire secondhand market in the USA with this: "You dont own the
software, you just license it" I think 'technocratic hell' is what I called
that. I still feel the same way- we need better protection around consumers in
the US where XYZ megacorp cant just kill your car because they have deemed it
an unsupported model.

Thread where they pulled the feature here;
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22263721](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22263721)

